# UTV plow size



## DCS (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, I bought a UTV (04 Yamaha Rhino). I am going to buy a Blackline plow for it. The question is, what size? I believe the Rhino is 650cc. I want to make sure I don't get too much plow, but being for commercial use, I want to push as much snow as possible. 

My thinking is "they" wouldn't build a blade too big for a UTV (kind of defeats their purpose), but still - this is going to cost a lot and I don't want the wrong size. Thanks...


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

72" blade i think the rhino is 63 inch wide


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd be happy with a UTV and a 72" plow, and that's what I would probably get. You might get more feedback at one of the Rhino forums.


----------



## woodhe (Nov 1, 2009)

*blackline*

they make 60" and 72" ... fit in 2" receiver
dan


----------

